# Advice to those who scared to quit rideshare because of bulling at workplace



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

I worked so many jobs before starting Uber and Lyft and end up quitting them too. My biggest concern was: actually working with people again, also requires me dealing with those I don't like(who don't like me) every single day.
Long story short - here is my advice. Act normally, but if someone says something out of ordinary, call him/her out on that RIGHT AWAY. You don't have to confront angrily, just maybe repeat what they say. For example, someone mispronounces your name incorrectly but in a funny way. IMMEDIATELY correct them. Or ask - what did you say? That's so and so correctly.
What I found out, bullies don't look for a fight with a person who is 100% stays on top of everything. They are looking for someone who doesn't say anything. Also, from time to time try hard to fire that son of the b.. who is bulling you. But the whole point is not letting them get to that point.
IF IT FEELS NOT NOT RIGHT - SAY SO RIGHT AWAY
It helps me every time and after applying my own advice, I actually prefer to work with what I thought of a former bully. Now he is nice to me and as I said I actually prefer work with him over anyone else.Also applied it to others, they back away . Say something RIGHT AWAY!


----------



## homelesswarlock (Dec 20, 2018)

Pretend to be a likable person and gradually, you will become a likable person. Just fake it as if you are doing a social experiment.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Your boss is a jerk, you fellow employees make fun of you and your customers abuse you?

sounds like every job ever yo...


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

7Miles said:


> I worked so many jobs before starting Uber and Lyft and end up quitting them too. My biggest concern was: actually working with people again, also requires me dealing with those I don't like(who don't like me) every single day.
> Long story short - here is my advice. Act normally, but if someone says something out of ordinary, call him/her out on that RIGHT AWAY. You don't have to confront angrily, just maybe repeat what they say. For example, someone mispronounces your name incorrectly but in a funny way. IMMEDIATELY correct them. Or ask - what did you say? That's so and so correctly.
> What I found out, bullies don't look for a fight with a person who is 100% stays on top of everything. They are looking for someone who doesn't say anything. Also, from time to time try hard to fire that son of the b.. who is bulling you. But the whole point is not letting them get to that point.
> IF IT FEELS NOT NOT RIGHT - SAY SO RIGHT AWAY
> It helps me every time and after applying my own advice, I actually prefer to work with what I thought of a former bully. Now he is nice to me and as I said I actually prefer work with him over anyone else.Also applied it to others, they back away . Say something RIGHT AWAY!


Part of being friendly is letting petty things go.


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Your boss is a jerk, you fellow employees make fun of you and your customers abuse you?
> 
> sounds like every job ever yo...


Truth here


----------



## AstonNC (Jan 27, 2020)

Punch them the hardest where it hurts the most. Remember.....the objective is not to kill the king, make him bleed and he loses all his power....


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

7Miles said:


> I worked so many jobs before starting Uber and Lyft and end up quitting them too. My biggest concern was: actually working with people again, also requires me dealing with those I don't like(who don't like me) every single day.
> Long story short - here is my advice. Act normally, but if someone says something out of ordinary, call him/her out on that RIGHT AWAY. You don't have to confront angrily, just maybe repeat what they say. For example, someone mispronounces your name incorrectly but in a funny way. IMMEDIATELY correct them. Or ask - what did you say? That's so and so correctly.
> What I found out, bullies don't look for a fight with a person who is 100% stays on top of everything. They are looking for someone who doesn't say anything. Also, from time to time try hard to fire that son of the b.. who is bulling you. But the whole point is not letting them get to that point.
> IF IT FEELS NOT NOT RIGHT - SAY SO RIGHT AWAY
> It helps me every time and after applying my own advice, I actually prefer to work with what I thought of a former bully. Now he is nice to me and as I said I actually prefer work with him over anyone else.Also applied it to others, they back away . Say something RIGHT AWAY!


Are you sure you are not the source of you having to quit so many jobs?
I have had jobs for years on end, and have had employees under me who also have worked for years at a time.
The only times that I have ever left a job was either for higher pay or due to a relocation.

I've had the misfortune of working under a bully only once in my life, I promptly quit at the end of the day and that very evening the boss called and apologized for the ahole manager's actions.
The boss set him straight and I never had problem with the ass ever again.

I have worked at my current job for about 20 years, and thankfully I've only had to fire a few people over the years, but there are some underlying themes that connect the people I've had to let go.
While the situations don't necessarily repeat exactly, they certainly do rhyme.

Perhaps you are unusually unlucky and keep on running into asses over and over again, it's possible that you could have very bad luck, or perhaps the industry you work in attracts a higher than normal amount of rotten apples.
But if this is a continuously repeating scenario, I would at least consider the possibility that the problem could be closer to home than you may think.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

homelesswarlock said:


> Pretend to be a likable person and gradually, you will become a likable person. Just fake it as if you are doing a social experiment.


Only works for a short while. I've been able to trick people for months.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

OP confirms my theory that Richard Heads in the workplace need to be called out early, and often.
It’s only fair - gives them the chance to reform.
Doing your bit for a harmonious society.
On a “workplace bullying” note - isn’t Uber one of the biggest and most belligerent bullies of all time?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

7Miles said:


> I worked so many jobs before starting Uber and Lyft and end up quitting them too. My biggest concern was: actually working with people again, also requires me dealing with those I don't like(who don't like me) every single day.
> Long story short - here is my advice. Act normally, but if someone says something out of ordinary, call him/her out on that RIGHT AWAY. You don't have to confront angrily, just maybe repeat what they say. For example, someone mispronounces your name incorrectly but in a funny way. IMMEDIATELY correct them. Or ask - what did you say? That's so and so correctly.
> What I found out, bullies don't look for a fight with a person who is 100% stays on top of everything. They are looking for someone who doesn't say anything. Also, from time to time try hard to fire that son of the b.. who is bulling you. But the whole point is not letting them get to that point.
> IF IT FEELS NOT NOT RIGHT - SAY SO RIGHT AWAY
> It helps me every time and after applying my own advice, I actually prefer to work with what I thought of a former bully. Now he is nice to me and as I said I actually prefer work with him over anyone else.Also applied it to others, they back away . Say something RIGHT AWAY!


A baseball bat tunes up a bullies attitude real quick.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Don't argue with psychopaths. Just walk away. Any action you take, is fuel for their fire, and a good way to make matters worse.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> A baseball bat tunes up a bullies attitude real quick.


one time I put "toothpaste mayo" on my sandwich to deal with the break room bandit.

best money I ever spent lol.... (it also had fuzzy cheese, wilted lettuce and funky lunch meat.

bullying in the workplace is kinda like Schoolyard bullying. Sometimes you gotta make a choclate pie with ex lax to break a bully's spirit.

(yes I did lol, 5th grade)


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

I am with you all. I am tender and fragile and easily hurt. I just can’t work a job. The bullies magnet to me and start talking and they don’t see I am special but a victim.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Don't argue with psychopaths. Just walk away. Any action you take, is fuel for their fire, and a good way to make matters worse.


A 9mm will change a bullies attitude right quick.


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> A 9mm will change a bullies attitude right quick.


 A 9 mm will completely destroy the life of the person whose hand wields it for petty reasons. Not to mention destroying that person's family.
I sleep with a 45 under my pillow but it's only to be used in the defense of my family or my own life, never at any other time.
If it makes an appearance it's not to threaten anybody, it means all other options have been exhausted and it's there for business.

It's much better to go through the chain of command if there is a bully at the workplace.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Jon77 said:


> A 9 mm will completely destroy the life of the person whose hand wields it for petty reasons. Not to mention destroying that person's family.
> I sleep with a 45 under my pillow but it's only to be used in the defense of my family or my own life, never at any other time.
> If it makes an appearance it's not to threaten anybody, it means all other options have been exhausted and it's there for business.
> 
> It's much better to go through the chain of command if there is a bully at the workplace.


You're funny.


----------



## UberPuppetGirl (Jul 6, 2019)

Hey ?😔

Just be you and ignore stuff.
That works.
It makes little sense to pay attention to silly stuff. 
Really as.......has.......how many bags can fit in a ride shares trunk or flights of stairs an Eats person can walk up delivering food?
Answer
It depends on the size of the ride share vehicle and who the Eats person is.
Right?
So don't worry or pay attention to all that, just Point A to Point B or C.
🌅🌃🌅 🚗 🚐 🚲 🚁🙋😒


----------



## The Minority of Venice (May 7, 2019)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> I am with you all. I am tender and fragile and easily hurt. I just can't work a job. The bullies magnet to me and start talking and they don't see I am special but a victim.


This thread pretty much shows your common Uber driver. They can not function in a normal social setting and blame others and drive Uber because they have nothing else.



peteyvavs said:


> A 9mm will change a bullies attitude right quick.


This is why most Uber drivers should be filed with the local police department and be surveillanced. If they get charged it should be a double penalty for being a fulltime rideshare driver.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

I couldn't care less about that aspect. I know how to hold my own and frankly don't care what people think about me. The thing I hate about a conventional job is the hours and commitment, versus choosing when you work. Ironically I work way more and way harder when I get to choose. It's just that feeling of being unleashed from something that gives me more energy. It's called independence. Something my country the USA has forgotten about. With a conventional job I dread waking up no matter what time. With Uber/Lyft I was up every morning at 3-4 a.m. full of energy because I didn't sleep because I didn't have to. Once I get going it's hard to slow me down, so I stay up and only go to sleep when I absolutely have to. Then I end up sleeping through the day which sucks but my point stands.


----------



## rembrandt (Jul 3, 2016)

peteyvavs said:


> A 9mm will change a bullies attitude right quick.


And there should be enough examples so that a credible deterrence is built. If people know that bullying will often lead to 9mm retaliations, things will start to change. Most people who bully others, are not dumb. They will get the unmistakable message sent by few 9mm. Of course, it requires to sacrifice one's present for the futures of other.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Jon77 said:


> Are you sure you are not the source of you having to quit so many jobs?
> I have had jobs for years on end, and have had employees under me who also have worked for years at a time.
> The only times that I have ever left a job was either for higher pay or due to a relocation.
> 
> ...


Anyone who is different will attract bullying.

Even if they are completely normal.

Having a different value system, even a better one, leads to bullying.

So does working harder than everyone else.

Don't blame the victim.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

rembrandt said:


> And there should be enough examples so that a credible deterrence is built. If people know that bullying will often lead to 9mm retaliations, things will start to change. Most people who bully others, are not dumb. They will get the unmistakable message sent by few 9mm. Of course, it requires to sacrifice one's present for the futures of other.


This is a ridiculous argument. Violence is not the way to end bullying.

This Wed my city had a mass shooting at Miller Brewery (now known as MillerCoors or Molsom). Five people were just trying to work, and they were shot and killed.

Our society is broken. Some bullies do so because of stress or trauma, difficult home life, power or lack of empathy, among other reasons.

http://www.bullyingstatistics.org/content/why-do-people-bully.html


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

Sadly there’s a lot of mentally ill people out there with easy access to weapons.
I’m sure this idiot felt wronged and was going to put things right regardless who had to pay.
I hope Satan is relentlessly raping him right now.
Idiot.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Jon77 said:


> Sadly there's a lot of mentally ill people out there with easy access to weapons.
> I'm sure this idiot felt wronged and was going to put things right regardless who had to pay.
> I hope Satan is relentlessly raping him right now.
> Idiot.


I wonder if the guy had mental illness or he just snapped and was too reactionary with limited life coping skills. But yes, a lot of mentally unstable people in this world.


----------



## rembrandt (Jul 3, 2016)

Invisible said:


> This is a ridiculous argument. Violence is not the way to end bullying.
> 
> This Wed my city had a mass shooting at Miller Brewery (now known as MillerCoors or Molsom). Five people were just trying to work, and they were shot and killed.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, the law protects the bullies. Violence is the only language which the bullies comprehend.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

rembrandt said:


> Unfortunately, the law protects the bullies. Violence is the only language which the bullies comprehend.


I'll respectfully agree to disagree with you. And bullying isn't just physical, such as how teens nowadays may ridicule classmates online.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Rideshare driving is both humbling and demeaning. Your expenses increase while pay decreases. Yet you get up the next morning and do it again. It may also decrease our WILL and DETERMINATION to do better for ourselves.


----------

